# Ooops



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Does my bum look big in this. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...bursting-Lycra-suit-becomes-internet-hit.html

tony


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*oops*

cheeky


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What a *bum*mer, she will be the *butt* of many jokes which will be *crack*ed about the incident!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thongs are not what they used to be! :lol: :lol:  (for her)

I bet the audience for the Winter Olympic Bob Sleigh championships will watch closer just in case there is similar coverage! :lol: (or not!)
Dave


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I wonder if she's single.......


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Probably not, now!
John


----------

